# Mehr Upload als Download



## Henriko (12. November 2012)

Servus,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

Am Freitag war bei mir ein Techniker von Kabeldeutschland, der irgendwelche Störungen an meinem Internetanschluss beheben sollte.
Als er dann fertig war, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass ich nur sehr langsames Internet hatte und hab dementsprechend einen Speedtest gemacht
Allerdings hatte ich nach 5min bereits meine vollen 32k, weshalb ich mir auch keine weiteren Gedanken mehr gemacht habe, als ich mich auf den Weg gemacht habe um das
Wochenende bei meinen Eltern zu verbringen.

Allerdings musste ich gerade eben feststellen, dass mein Internet wieder langsam ist und folgendes Ergebnis erzielt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus meiner 32k Leitung wurde eine 1k Leitung, allerdings mit weiterhin 2Mb upload.
Da am 13.11 Black Ops 2 rauskommt, suche ich dringend eine Lösung!!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. November 2012)

Schau mal im Routermenü wieviel Bandbreite bei dir tatsächlich ankommt.

Welchen Router benutzt du denn?


----------



## Henriko (12. November 2012)

ich habe den Router:

http://media.onlinekosten.de/old/bilder/2012/07/kdg-wlan-kabelmodem-alle.png

Heißt W-Lan Kabelmodem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Routersettings etc. aus aber ich hoffe das wird das richtige Bild sein.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Wie war's wenn du nochmal dort anrufst und dein Problem schilderst? die kennen sich mit ihren Leitungen wohl besser aus als wir.


----------



## Henriko (12. November 2012)

Versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit, aber komme nicht durch.
Zumal ich jetzt schon gar kein Vertrauen mehr habe bezüglich der Kabeldeutschland-Mitarbeiter, weder die des Kundenservices noch der Techniker...


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Henriko schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit, aber komme nicht durch.
> Zumal ich jetzt schon gar kein Vertrauen mehr habe bezüglich der Kabeldeutschland-Mitarbeiter, weder die des Kundenservices noch der Techniker...



Ist aber der sinnvollste weg!


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. November 2012)

Also bei meinem Speedport sehe ich direkt die Bandbreite, die am Router reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Fritzboxen geht das auch.

Ansonsten morgen mal anrufen bei der 0800 52 666 25. Das ist die Technikhotline von Kabel Deutschland.
Sagst du hast ne Störung und frägst, ob sie dir die Leitung neuverbinden können.


----------



## Maaarc (12. November 2012)

Dein Kabelmodem ist eins der Firma Hitron. Aufs Webinterface kommt man per http://hitronhub.home/. (Bzw. mit dem Standardgateway bei cmd > ipconfig)
Soweit ich weiß kannst du dort jedoch keine Synchronisation sehen.

Dein Problemchen klingt nach einem Netzstörer, d.h. dein Modem wird übers Stromnetz von defekten Netzteilen gestört.
Ich hatte in der Arbeit (Telekom) schon mit Staubsaugerrobotern aus Tschechien zu tun, jeden Tag um 14:00 ging bei 4 Nachbarn das DSL nichmehr/kaum. Satellitenverstärker, halb kaputtes PC-Netzteil, ...
Du solltest mal beobachten, ob bestimmte Geräte laufen wenn deine Störung auftritt.
Ein Radio, das Mittelwelle empfängt, hat auch schon den ein oder anderen Störer enttarnt. 

Mehr helfen kann ich dir leider nicht. Du wolltest mögliche Ursachen, hier hast du eine. 
Gute Nacht,
Der Telekom-Azubi


----------



## Seleas (12. November 2012)

Hi,

das erste was du machen musst ist festzustellen wo die Störung liegt. Dazu schließe dein PC direkt ans Modem an. Anschließend mach am besten einen Downloadtest. Wenn du über Kabeldeutschland (wie ich selbste auch) ins Internet gehts ist es unsinnig DSL speedtest auf itgend welchen Seiten zummachen. 

Bei eine 32er Leitung such dir eine stabiele Seite z.B. einen UNI-Server und such die dort 10 größere Dateien und starte alle Downloads gleichzeitig. Wenn sich die DL-Speed etwas eingepegelt hat mach nen screenshot und dann addiere die DL-Speed der einzelnen Dateien. Wenn du auf annähernd 4Mb/sec kommst ist die Leitung i.O. und dir wird Kabaldeutschland auch nicht viel helfen können. Dann liegt das Problemchen iwo beim Router oder der W-Lan Verbindung. Wenn die DL speed deutlich unter 4Mb/sec liegt schick den screen an Kabeldeutschland. Die kümmern sich dann darum.

Aso wichtig ist noch das du bei diesem Test keine Firewall aktiv hast.

MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. November 2012)

Henriko schrieb:


> Am Freitag war bei mir ein Techniker von Kabeldeutschland, der irgendwelche Störungen an meinem Internetanschluss beheben sollte.


 
Was hattest du denn vorher für Störungen 
Denn wenn dir nix aufgefallen ist und der Anschluß "vorher" problemlos funktioniert hat dann hättes du doch niemals den Techniiker was machen lassen oder?


----------

